# AUDI TT COUPE 3.2 TIMING CHAIN FAULT



## jamiecap (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi just wondering if any 1 has had any problems with timing chain on the 3.2 v6 tt, my car started to sound a bit ropey yesterday morning , only when idling, had it into Audi specialist he says the timing chain has stretched!! and wants 1500 to replace it as it involves striping gearbox head gasket down etc, and its a weeks job , don't no if this is reasonable or expensive shorly the chain can just be tensioned more ??? when the cars running seems fine haven't noticed any changes

any help advice be appreciated

jamie


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Seen this come up a few times on the mk1 forum about chain stretch, replacing the chains seems to be the only fix :-(
There is a tolerance for these that can be read using VCDS, link below

3.2-cam-chain-rattle.....-any-advice-welcome
viewtopic.php?t=229567

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You only have a timing chain fault if it throws a code.
Scan the blocks to see how the numbers look.
0 is good, -8 is stretch.
Tensioners won't take the stretch out, they are for the slack.
It's a pig of a job and don't recommend it.
It took me 2 full days and a big bag of tools.
Steve


----------



## jamiecap (Apr 24, 2013)

hi Steve appreciate the reply thank you, what do you mean throws up a code? does 1500 sound reasonable to you,n does it involve taking the gearbox off and head gasket etc


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamiecap said:


> hi Steve appreciate the reply thank you, what do you mean throws up a code? does 1500 sound reasonable to you,n does it involve taking the gearbox off and head gasket etc


Once the chains stretch too much, an EML will display on the dash and a fault code will be stored.
Peeps usually hear rattle at idle and low revs but doesn't mean that stretch tolerance has been reached, however, with the onset of chain stretch you are gambling that they won't snap before they are replaced. A snapped chain is a rare occurrence but has happened..
Parts alone are £300 and a minimum of 20 hours labour, big bag of tools..you do the math.
Steve


----------



## jamiecap (Apr 24, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> jamiecap said:
> 
> 
> > hi Steve appreciate the reply thank you, what do you mean throws up a code? does 1500 sound reasonable to you,n does it involve taking the gearbox off and head gasket etc
> ...


cheers for that i didn't realise stretched chain would turn the EML on, i dont have any dash lights on as yet, i can just vaigly hear it a bit ropey on tick over almost as if revs need turning up, but it most probably is the chain, gutterd


----------



## Tofflammy (Sep 26, 2013)

The hydraulic tensioner failed on mine causing the chain to slip and send sensors off all over the place. Luckily no damage. After i found out I could remember a rattling sound on start up which I have been told was the loose chain. Was going to Cost £950 to change but got it covered under the warranty.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

This was common on the mk1 based on searching the forum but wondering how common this was on the mk2 V6 and also what year models it affected?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ChadW said:


> This was common on the mk1 based on searching the forum but wondering how common this was on the mk2 V6 and also what year models it affected?


Chains were upgraded for the mk2 but if you buy 1 for the mk1 you will get the uprated version.
Steve


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for confirming V6RUL.


----------



## jamiecap (Apr 24, 2013)

i last week had my chain replaced total bill including major service and gearbox service 1375, wounded but at least im at ease now. didn't want it to snap on me which would result in new engine, i barely noticed the chain was noisy it was on ideal i noticed it didn't sound right, if any 1 else has a TT ide check yours, my merchanic told me they were common on the new tts, and probably want chaining around 80k mine had just done 90k, so it was about right what he was saying


----------

